# Coating against radiant heat



## FM_projects (Jan 17, 2012)

We're preparing an old, metal-frame, corrugated steel clad building in Mississippi for a light industrial use. It's one story, gable ends, approx. 23 ft at the vented ridge line, and a few thousand sf. Internal conditions will be ambient outdoor temperature, well ventilated when in use. We won't be making much dust or moisture, or running large electric motors inside. We will have heat from kilns, but they are well insulated and only release appreciable heat when opened for short periods once in a while.
We want to reduce radiant heat flow, especially on summer days and winter nights. Appearance and long life of the existing siding are also factors. Right now, the metal has protected itself by rusting, but we'll compromise that when/if we prep for coating. Interior lighting is also a consideration. We don't have large windows or skylights and want to reflect light from the walls and overhead.
Coating using IRCCs - interior radiation control coatings - looks like a possibility. While we want adequate radiation control, installing a radiant barrier involves expertise, expense, and vulnerability to later damage that we'd rather avoid. Insulation against convective or conductive heat flow isn't a large issue with us, since inside and outside temperatures will be close. Besides, we have an elevated ridge vent with sizable openings to help in summer (and dump the cold in during winter - something we're also working on.) As to exterior coating, application and endurance are probably the main factors, with reflection of sunlight a secondary benefit. 
Anyone care to share successes or unsatisfying results with IRCCs and exterior coatings?
Thanks for your thoughts and experience.
David


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

David, give me a call. I may be able to assist you. I'm probably close to you anyway. I'm in Jasper, AL. 205-717-0292

Benny


----------



## FM_projects (Jan 17, 2012)

painter213 said:


> David, give me a call. I may be able to assist you. I'm probably close to you anyway. I'm in Jasper, AL. 205-717-0292
> 
> Benny


Benny, forgive me. I've been pulled in several directions recently. Will give you a call tomorrow. Again, thanks.

David


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

David,

I will be flying to Las Vegas on Wed. so I won't be available. Call me anyway and leave me a message and I will give you a call as soon as I can. I have several meetings the next couple of days at World of Concrete so it may be Thursday or Friday before I get back with you. But I will get back with you.

Benny Abbott


----------

